# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  fire belly toad baby

## firebellygirl

Is this not cute. Still has its tail. Will be getting some fruit flies this weekend.
[ATTACH=CONFIG]30532[/ATTACH
One swimming

----------


## RedHed

Super cute

----------


## Heather

Awe  :Smile:

----------


## firebellygirl

lost 3 little guys overnight.  :Frown:  Down to around 20 or so now. Did a water change and bought some fruit flies though they still have their tails. ordered springtails, hopefully they should be here within the next few days. I hope at least a couple survive. it would be so disheartening if I lost them all after all the hard work. I can only wait and see. They look so cute hopping on the land!  :Smile:

----------


## firebellygirl

here is a video-

----------


## firebellygirl

day 27-
Lost 1 overnight.  :Frown:  The others seem to be doing fine. They have not started eating any of the fruit flies yet, but they still have their tails.

----------


## Heather

You can use algae disks soaked in a small dish too. They have them in the fish food section.

----------


## Heather

Oh my goodness, they are so cute!  :Smile:  

You could try putting them in a small container for feeding. It may be they are not good hunters yet. I imagine they eat small larvae in the water, at this age, when in the wild. 

I hope they make it for you! Great job so far  :Smile: .

----------


## firebellygirl

i thought they would not eat until they aborbed their tails. I have some algae wafers. I will try them.

----------


## Heather

They should start soon. Not long til their tails are gone  :Smile: . They will eat the algae as tadpoles. I am uncertain for how much longer. Usually they'll eat it when still in the water. If you put it in their pond I'd only put little pieces or it will cloud up the water. 

Good luck  :Smile:

----------


## firebellygirl

I decided to move the last 11 surviving toadlets into a smaller ktitter keeper. Hopefully they will start to eat, since it is about 1/3 thee size of their 10 gallon.

----------


## Ribbity

hey i was wondering what you would do with the baby toads? keep them all or give them away? 
I want to be able to breed my toads yet wouldnt be able to keep all of them as i dont have the room. 

Phil  :Big Grin:

----------


## Heather

They can also eat boiled romaine lettuce  :Smile:

----------


## firebellygirl

Ribbity- I am going to keep 5 or 6 of them and rehome the others. From about 50 tadpoles I have 11 toadlets and 2 that only have their hind legs left. I lost alot when they were tadpoles and 6 since they have grown all their legs. Raising them to toads is alot of work. This the first year mine have ever laid eggs, so I am learning as I go.

----------


## NatureLady

Wow they have gotten so big and stupid cute!!! Good job mom!

----------


## morelaughing

wish the little guys grow up healthily

----------


## firebellygirl

My babies are 4 weeks old today. all but 2 have absorbed all but a stub of their tails. None are eating yet. I have tried fruit flies and springtails so far. I have pinhead crickets coming in the morning.I will feel so much better when the little cuties start eating. I have not lost any since moving them into a smaller tank with wet paper towels. They are all doing great.  :Smile:

----------


## firebellygirl

The toads are 5 weeks old today. Yesterday was the first time I had seen one of them eat. It was so cute! They look like little adults.

----------


## Heather

Soo cute!

----------


## firebellygirl

The 9 little ones are 6 weeks old today. They are eating like pigs and getting bigger every day. I will try to get a pic tomorrow. I am going through about 1500 crickets a week.

----------


## Heather

Awe!  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

A few of my tiny tads just got their legs. They're so cute  :Smile: . 

Don't you just love watching them grow up? :Smile:

----------


## firebellygirl

Due to an accident, I am now down to 8. Somehow the one that I found deceased a few days ago had apparently escaped or gotten out of the kritter keeper and I found it in the 10 gallon. I have the kritter keeper inside the 10 gallon, but somehow missed this little guy. Could have sworn I counted all 9 after I fed them. Anyway the remaining 8 are starting to show the red coloring on their bellies. They will be 7 weeks Tuesday.

----------


## firebellygirl

The toads are 7 weeks old today. They are starting to get their red bellies. They are very active and are not afraid of human contact. They are going to make great pets. I have not decided yet if I am going to keep all 8 yet or not.  I still have time to decide.

----------


## amphiboy77

just toaday lol see how i said toaday instead of today, anyway my toadpole turned into a little froglet looks just like that! oops sorry i put toaday instead of today

----------


## Heather

Awe  :Smile:

----------


## FrogNoobie659

That is awesome! The only bad thing is that Tadpoles are very sensitive and can die very easily.

----------


## firebellygirl

my 8 are doing great! They were 9 weeks yesterday. They are really getting big and their bellies are getting so red!

----------

